# what's yer plan??



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

What is your plan for this season? Do you shoot the first thing that comes along or are you waiting on that big buck to come in? I've been buying the extra doe tag for years and have yet to fill two tags in one year. I have let a few does with young walk in the past. I can't say that I have let any bucks walk by without puting a bead on em. I hear a lot of guys that say they only shoot 10 point or bigger bucks. I wish I could be that selective but time in the woods is at a minimum for me which will make me take almost anything. I always start the season with the big buck in mind and almost always end the season in January waiting on the first thing to walk by. Are you looking for a wall hanger or just meat on the table??? Anyone getting pumped up for this season??? I AM................


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I'll be doing my annual tradition of "deer watching" from my treestand  
I haven't shot at anything except a mature buck for 6 seasons now. My freinds bag enough does for me to get plenty of jerky and grind, so I decided 6 seasons back to only harvest mature bucks. I love just spending time in the woods filming & observing. I spend a lot of time filming my buddies. We put 1 stand 10' above the hunting stand or in some locations I'll just put my stand close by in another tree. We have some tremendous footage from the last few seasons!  

My kill rate stinks since I made the switch to mature bucks only - 2 deer in the last 6 seasons. However my success rate continues to be 100% because I don't feel the need to harvest a deer every year anymore to enjoy the hunt. I expect another great year of "watching" and maybe I'll even be lucky enough to get within 30 yards of Mr. Big!

Good luck to all and be safe out there


----------



## Catslammer (May 17, 2004)

I second that. Cold weather really gets me fired up.  This is going to be a great opening weekend. Last year was way to hot. If this cool weather holds, when do you suppose the rut will kick in? Last year it was around the first week in November here in SW Ohio. I figure it will be a little earlier. 

As far as size, what are my odds of downing a nice tropy on public land? I shot a little 8 pt last year on public land. I'd like to hear how other's do on public land. You folks that have private land make me jealous!!  

I'm defineatly holding out for a nicer one this year. Hope to do some hunting on the family farm up in Indiana, but I don't know how much time I'll have. That's where I killed my huge 9 pt......I can't even type I'm so fired up! Deer and yotes, what could be better!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Catslammer out.


''If it's brown, it's down!''


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I'll shoot the first thing I see. I only get to go one or maybe 2 days so I really cant pass anything up. I dont really care about antlers anyway I like the meat for making jerky and summer sausage. Really if me dad and brother get theirs by the time saturday comes around I probably wont even go out, just help the out with thiers and make about 100 pounds of jerky! I'm going to smoke some jerky this year instead of using the dehydrator. I also have a few sausage recipes to try out, even have one for venison bratwurst!


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I got permission on two tracts of private property, one in Medina County and the other in Tusc. County. My buddy took 2 nice does from the Tusc property last year for shotgun (Mon & Wed), while at the same place, I took my best buck to date (see avatar) before Thanksgiving and filled my doe tag on the shotgun opener. There are tons of does on and around this property. The deer are finally moving through the Medina property that I hunt, now that two of the farmers surrounding the parcel have planted corn. The last two years, they all had soybeans and the deer stopped moving through this skinny tract of woods. I eat venison chops, steaks, burger, etc at least once a week, so going through two deer's worth of meat is not a problem. I may even purchase a third tag this year, even if I wind up donating the meat to a food bank.

We gave up hunting public land a few years back, too many idiots, too many drunks, too many people lost, on and on and on. I am not venting, just making a statement! Granted, there were plenty of great people we met in parking lots, but as usual, a couple of people ruin something for the majority. Let's not start a discussion on that topic, we've all seen it and know what it's about.

Good luck to everyone. Perhaps I'll bump into someone at a check station. Wear those harnesses and be safe.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

My plan is to take my buddy out & see if he can bag his 1st deer (probally a doe) I will only shoot a decent 8 or larger, since its early. I like to keep my doe tag for gun season, just becasue its so much fun.-this year however i'm not sure if i'll get to hunt any during gun season, w/ the exception of the weekend. I ahve tons of pics of does & small bucks on my cams, I hope my buddy gets a doe. I sure dont want him to take one of the small bucks, but with it being his 1st deer, I could see how he'd take one.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Mature bucks only, all youngun's get a free pass from me and everyone that hunts the property with me.

When it comes down to "we need meat in the freezer" time we take some does.

As many before me said the success of the hunt is not measured in the kill, rather the enjoyment recieved from the hunt itself.

Kim


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

What do you consider a mature buck?


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

I used to hunt some private land in Washington co and the owners wanted to take only 8's or better. I've seen a two year old buck that was also an 8 point so I guess the choice is hunters best guess as to age and or size. Mature bucks have a certain swagger when they make their way through the woods. Especially in the rut. They have that look that says I mean business. Young bucks are more on the defense and you can tell if you watch them.


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Well my plan is to kill a big buck Saturday morning , call Worminator have him field dress it and drag it to my van......LOL........Thats my plan anyway , We'll see if it happens that way.............. Take Care And Good Luck Guys..............Rich


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

My biggest problem will be finding private land to hunt on during the first two, and last two days of gun season..I may have to resort to public land.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

During bow season I am looking for a nice buck. As soon as gun season gets here the first 2 deer that walk in front of me end up in the freezer.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

First nice doe that walks buy I'm going to take for freezer meat, but I'm going to wait on a good buck for my second tag, young bucks get a free pass.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

My plan is to first of all try to change my focus to deer hunting from fishing fairly soon. Then I plan to take one or two does with the bow while seeking out the brute that I am thinking is still around from last year. I had a 150+ class 12 pointer in the area last fall that I never figured out. There were no reports of him being taken on bordering property either so my hope is that he will still be around. As the fall moves along I may change my focus away from him only and opt for other bucks but they will be mature 3-4 year old bucks.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Wormiator, If your buying two tags you can't take two bucks, so why you asking about does? If ya see a mature doe and she has little ones, by nature they will survive without her if you decide to take her. Just be sure you do the mature doe and not one of her little ones. If you feel badly by taking a mom when she still has small ones, I've seen that clear into gun season and late Dec. when I quit if I've not filled my tag. Most the gunners I see at the checkin stations, have filled their tag by the last day by taking the next thing that walks by, even 60-80 lbs. Not on my list, I still hunt through Dec. and maybe if need be some good days in Jan., It's very quite that time of the year.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

Header, I'm not sure about your question. The doe with the twins was so thin (I guess from feeding two) that I let her go. She had less meat on her than Paris Hilton. I didn't plan on taking two bucks so I'm not sure where you got that either.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I know it is illegal to take 2 bucks as I think you know as well. You buy 2 tags and you see a doe take her. Glad you past on the skinny mom. There are a lot of does for the freezer out there. I'll take a good sized does and not fill the 2nd tag until a buck comes along or the end of January if its good weather. Yes, sometimes I don't fill my buck tag. I also can turn one in on land owners permit from an urban district.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

You can't judge a buck's maturity from his headgear. Not every deer has the ability to grow a trophy sized rack. A mature buck is very easy to tell when you see him. Much like people he will be completely filled out and large bodied; he may even have a pot-belly. In areas I hunt a 2.5 yr. old buck can produce a rack in the 100-125 point range, but it isn't until after the 3rd year that they start putting the heavy mass on. 

I had a beautiful 2.5 yr. old 8 point pass by me within range several times last bow season. He had a nice 16-18 inch spread with good tine length - 7 or 8 inch tines and PERFECT. He would turn his head to the side and it looked like a painting - you couldn't see the other side of his rack. He lacked mass and most importantly maturity. On the flip side I saw a mature buck 3 times chasing does around that only had a 7 point rack. It was heavy, but ugly, with short fat tines. This deer was mean too - he had visible battle wounds on his neck and face. I saw him chase several young bucks from the area. I never saw him around another mature buck, but he did enter my 6 acre woods 1 time and a tremendous 10 point (140-150'') promptly exited from the rear. He didn't want any part of old Mr. Mean. 

This mean, ugly buck is still out there as I saw him after the blackpowder season. I can't lie - I want a big mature 150 class deer, but I'd be thrilled to kill this guy as he has outsmarted me for 2 years. 

Sorry to get long winded, but I love talking hunting almost as much as hunting itself!


----------

